# Finished up Takara's shoot.



## MReid (Mar 14, 2012)

Natural light 70-200 2.8.

Last of this series of Takara, her gallery is here if you are interested:Takara - All Outdoor Photography by Mike Reid, Boise Wedding and Outdoor Portrait Photographer


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 14, 2012)

Me likey!


----------



## MReid (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Trever.


----------



## ghache (Mar 14, 2012)

I like them, however, the skin look a little to smoothed. did you smooth the whole skin? everything else is great.


----------



## ghache (Mar 14, 2012)

i also reallly like this one

Takara - All Outdoor Photography by Mike Reid, Boise Wedding and Outdoor Portrait Photographer


----------



## ghache (Mar 14, 2012)

amazing shot...Portfolio of Outdoor Portraits Boise, Lifestyle and Models. All Outdoor Photography, Mike Reid. - All Outdoor Photography by Mike Reid, Boise Wedding and Outdoor Portrait Photographer


----------



## proberok (Mar 14, 2012)

More  cow bra   Lol.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing shot specially the first photo.....


----------



## MReid (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, appreciate you having a look.

proberok very cool, looking forward to more of your keen insights, we need more like you on the site


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2012)

Good shooting Mike. I like your smooth, subtle style and excellent background control. I stopped by your site and looked around...you do good work!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, especially the black and white.  I wish I could offer something constructive...  maybe more work with the hands?

Again, very nice.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice work, the whole gallery is great.  
I also check out this other gallery with the same model, Takara's Lifestyle Portraits in Boise at Kathryn Albertson Park. - All Outdoor Photography by Mike Reid, Boise Wedding and Outdoor Portrait Photographer 
Wow, she's a stunner and you've captured her brilliantly.


----------



## MReid (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks again, appreciate the comments.
For those of you are interested in seeing more shots of Takara here is another gallery of her from 2 years ago, this is a swimsuit gallery so just be aware:
Takara's lifestyle portraits, bikini shoot. By AO Boudoir Boise, Mike Reid. Outdoor Portrait Photography, Boise. - AO Portrait Photography, Boise. | SmugMug


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful model, beautiful pictures.  I can't wait to get a 70-200. Excellent job


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 17, 2012)

Does her shirt have lent on it in the first one or is that a pattern on the shirt?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Mar 17, 2012)

DAMN! You are a PROPER photographer, stunning work. The Clarity is just beautiful.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2012)

Im in love with Katara


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work, not sure if thats lint or not but on second look it is kinda distracting.


----------



## Kolander (Mar 18, 2012)

The first is absolutly WONDERFUL :thumbup: My god, what a girl!!


----------



## MReid (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for taking the time to comment, appreciate them all
For those of you that are seeing lint, maybe check the gamma or brightness of your monitor calibration.
There was some lint but I darkened the shirt to the point it does not show on a properly calibrated monitor....or at least barely.


----------



## mcap1972 (Mar 30, 2012)

good stuff.


----------



## Amaluse (Mar 30, 2012)

I really like the first
beautiful model


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2012)

Your photo has been nominated for Photo of the Month
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...march-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the cross processed version of the first shot. Good work.


----------

